# Does anyone else have a Golden who does this?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you mean like this? I guess the answer is YES!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Do you mean like this? I guess the answer is YES!


 
LMAO!!!!! That is too funny!!!..What a character!


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

*Yep just like that!*

EXACTLY!!  Well i guess i'n not alone... cute picture!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like it feels good! I'd like to do that when my back itches! People might stare. : )LOL!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just had to rinse Bama off after he helped me water my vegetables. He loves to play in the sprinkler and I toss it around the yard so he chases it around. After we are done he goes to the one spot in the yard that has dirt and rolls around. So then I have to hold him and rinse him off. So I would have to say that the answer is yes, they do love to find the dirt. I think that they look at it as their towel to dry their fur off.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

In Teddi's case, I think she learned to roll to dry (hindsight being 20/20) because I think shaking off hurt her. She was severely dysplastic and we did not figure it out until she was 9 months. 

She does still do it this year, (post THR) but last year she would never shake off this years she does sometimes. 

What AMAZES me when she rolls is she runs out of the water, finds a spot AS FAST AS SHE CAN and literally throws herself to the ground. She likes rolling to dry best, and I have to say I love it too, because it is now part of her personality.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's a innate canine behavior. Roll in the dirt, sand, mud, goose poop, rabbit remains, or any other stinky thing


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I don't think I'll complain about my soaking wet dog anymore. It obviously could be worse! :lol:


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Or do you mean like this? Maggie seems to be the only one that doesn't roll everytime. Murphy also found horse poop last time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

M & M goldens said:


> Or do you mean like this? Maggie seems to be the only one that doesn't roll everytime. Murphy also found horse poop last time.


These look like SERIOUSLY happy dogs!!!! I just love the puppy expression.


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

*HMMM... I just noticed...*

I just noticed that most of my posts are under the "What DID YOU DO!" Category. hmmm.. Interesting.. LOL:bowl:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first Irish Setter would dig up and roll in maggot infested fish remains. But he never rolled after a bath. He would shake and then weave in and out of the oleander bush rubbing asgainst them to dry his fur.
My 2ed Irish Setter loveed to swim in the salt waer. In thos last 10 weeks I had him he never wanted to leave, even if I ha had him ther firshing for hours. He loved swimming chasing crabs in shallow waer etc. But when we got home he would not want to get out of the car because I would be sprayin him off--salt water and sand where he had laid, but rolled. He never rolled either. Buck liked to rollin grass. Hunte lso. But KaCe nHne boh ge bat (wih Hoey haes) sahke, dried wit towel, walke,then come home and roll on carpet. Scooter never rolled at all.

Those pictues are so cute.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

It think it's innate too. Thankfully Lucy can't stand poop, though. Neither could the dog I had growing up, and I love that. I wonder if they pick on something from me?


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

lol M&M I love that first pic had me laughing out loud how cute


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my lab sand rolls after swimming - she learned a certain technique of going in shoulder lst from a Golden when she was very young -- this technique is being passed on to young Bridger.


----------



## JessicaS (Jul 28, 2008)

LMAO - that is soo cute!


----------

